# help hooking up a external wifi Antenna



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

I purchased the Amped wireless High powered outdoor 14dbi wifi directional antenna. it has a N type female connector on the back. of the antenna. . My ATT U-verse router/modem ( motorola NVG510) does not have this conector? do i need to purchase another accessory . I am trying to shoot my WIFI to my Barn office 500' away. 
Jacque


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

From the pictures I can find, it looks like that modem has no external antenna connector, so you can't use that antenna with it. You'll need to buy a wireless router that uses detachable external antenna(s).

Does either or both buildings have metal siding and/or windows with low-E glass? Those will block most (low-E glass) or all (metal siding) of a wifi signal. If either building has both of those, you'll probably need an outdoor antenna on that building.

What are you trying to connect in the barn -- just one computer (desktop or laptop?), or do you want a wifi signal there so multiple devices can connect?


----------

